# URGENT!!!



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

can you lean the driftwood against the aquarium wall ??? its a glass tank 125 gallons, not much wieght just one of the branches of driftwood is leaning against the tank wall! please help me!!!!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I dont see it being a problem as long as its just dead weight against it and not actually having force against it. I forgot to add think about hob filters. The weight of them is pulling the glass outwards when they are filled. Whats the difference in the little weight of the driftwood.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, it is so light it won't hurt aything. The water takes most of the pressure.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

i would do wood, but not any rock.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> can you lean the driftwood against the aquarium wall ??? its a glass tank 125 gallons, not much wieght just one of the branches of driftwood is leaning against the tank wall! please help me!!!!


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

go for it bud!


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

ya you should be fine, just dont do rock man- u might end up with crack!


----------

